# Final Fantasy 14



## MietzeKotze (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leutz,

hat einer von von euch zufällig mal FF14 angespielt oder besitzt es?

Falls ja wäre schön mal ne Meinung drüber zu hören wie ist.

Bzw falls jemand nen Gästepass für das Spiel hat, den such ich auch dringend. Auf andere Weise kann mans ja wohl nicht antesten -.-

Grüße
alex


----------



## Predi (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich zitiere einfach mal jemanden denn besser könnte ich es nicht in Worte fassen.
Viel Spaß beim lesen.



> Mit großer Erwartung habe ich dem Release des Spiels entgegen gesehen.  Ich spiele seit 9 Jahren MMORPG's (Age of Conan, Dark Age of Camelot,  Vanguard, Eve Online, Cabal, Lord of the Rings Online, Lineage II, Guild  Wars, Everquest II, Warhammer Online), nahm an einigen Betatests (open  and closed beta von Lineage2 und Age of Conan) teil, und bin somit  einiges gewohnt. Insgesamt hatte ich ein paar Erwartungen, aber nicht zu  hohe, da das Spiel neu am Markt ist. Aber Square-Enix hat mit diesem  Release echt den Vogel abgeschossen.
> 
> Mein Computer ist einigermaßen zeitgemäß ausgestattet: AMD Dual Core  6400+, 8 GByte Hauptspeicher, 1 TB Festplatte, ATI 5770 mit 1 GB  Videospeicher, Windows 7 64 Betriebssystem, DSL 16000. Der offizielle  FF14 Benchmark generierte ca 1900 Punkte, was also ausreichende FPS für  flüssige Darstellung in Final Fantasy XIV sicherstellt.
> 
> ...


----------

